# [SOLVED] Not able to see Physical interfaces in ifconfig -a

## manu_leo

Hi Experts,

I am little confused here. I was in the process of upgrading the server with Gentoo. Before the upgrade, the interface was enp6s0 which had an ip configured on it. 

Before the upgrade :-

ls -lth /sys/class/net/

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Mar 23 08:34 enp6s0 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Mar 23 08:34 lo0

This is not correct as well, because I have 4*1G interface on the server and I see just 1 which is enp6s0. I thought that after the upgrade, the interface (eno1-4) would show up , but that dint happen. After the upgrade I have lost the enp6s0 interface as well.

After the upgrade:-

ls -lth /sys/class/net/

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Mar 23 08:34 sit0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Mar 23 08:34 lo0

Now I see a new interface sit0. I am not sure from where did it came. I dont see any interface EXCEPT sit0 AND lo0 .

Please let me know what I missed.

Appreciate all your help in advance.Last edited by manu_leo on Mon Aug 11, 2014 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What exactly did you upgrade?  Changes in available interfaces should only happen if you change the kernel or its modules.

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks Hu for the prompt reply. I upgraded the OS and Kernel. Before, CentOS was installed on the server. I FORMAT all the partitions and did a fresh Gentoo installation on it. Built the kernel from scratch.

----------

## manu_leo

Guys would really appreciate if you could help me in getting this fixed. I dont see any interfaces except the sit0 and I am not sure how did that came.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

It looks like the name changed from enp6s0 to sit0. 

I would imagine it's the same device since the other one is lo0.

----------

## manu_leo

So what should I do to get this fixed ?

----------

## Jaglover

Run lspci -nnk, this will tell you if kernel driver is loaded or not and give you PCI ID which you can put in http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

sit0 is an IPv6 over IPv4 tunnel endpoint. That you have it means that you have IPv6 on in the kernel.

It looks like your network card module is not built or loaded, or both.

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks for looking into this. So how could I find the drivers for the interface so that i could built it because I dont see anything thing in lsmod or lspci -v.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Run lspci -nnk, this will tell you if kernel driver is loaded or not and give you PCI ID which you can put in http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

 

 *manu_leo wrote:*   

> So how could I find the drivers for the interface so that i could built it because I dont see anything thing in lsmod or lspci -v.

 

Why you ask for help if you do not read replies? To be successful in Gentoo you need to pay attention to all details, sometimes even my postings can contain something useful.

----------

## manu_leo

My apologies for missing your help Jaglover. I see it now, and will try to get that piece of info.

Appreciate everyone's help.

----------

## manu_leo

Hi Jaglover, I booted the service using live cd and ran the command mentioned 'lspci -nnk'

livecd ~ # lspci -nnk

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 5520 I/O Hub to ESI Port [8086:3406] (rev 22)

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:3408] (rev 22)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 [8086:340a] (rev 22)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 [8086:340e] (rev 22)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 PIC [0800]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers [8086:342e] (rev 22)

        Subsystem: Device [0028:006d]

00:14.1 PIC [0800]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers [8086:3422] (rev 22)

        Subsystem: Device [0028:006d]

00:14.2 PIC [0800]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers [8086:3423] (rev 22)

        Subsystem: Device [0028:006d]

00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:3a37]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 [8086:3a38]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 [8086:3a39]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 [8086:3a3c]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:3a3e]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:3a40]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 6 [8086:3a4a]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:3a34]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:3a35]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:3a36]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 [8086:3a3a]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller [8086:3a16]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller [8086:3a22]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

        Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller [8086:3a30]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

01:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Pericom Semiconductor PCI Express to PCI-XPI7C9X130 PCI-X Bridge [12d8:e130] (rev 04)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Redwood XT GL [FirePro V4800] [1002:68c8]

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device [1002:240a]

04:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5000 Series] [1002:aa60]

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5000 Series] [1002:aa60]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

05:00.0 SCSI storage controller [0100]: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068E PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS [1000:0058] (rev 0 :Cool: 

        Subsystem: Dell SAS 6/iR Integrated Workstations RAID Controller [1028:021d]

        Kernel driver in use: mptsas

        Kernel modules: mptsas

06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5761 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1681] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

        Kernel modules: tg3

07:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Texas Instruments TSB43AB22A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [iOHCI-Lynx] [104c:8023]

        Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d]

20:03.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 [8086:340a] (rev 22)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

20:07.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 [8086:340e] (rev 22)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

20:09.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 9 [8086:3410] (rev 22)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

20:14.0 PIC [0800]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers [8086:342e] (rev 22)

20:14.1 PIC [0800]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers [8086:3422] (rev 22)

20:14.2 PIC [0800]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers [8086:3423] (rev 22)

24:00.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 1078 [1000:0060] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Dell PERC 6/i Adapter RAID Controller [1028:1f0b]

        Kernel driver in use: megaraid_sas

        Kernel modules: megaraid_sas

3f:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers [8086:2c70] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:00.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder [8086:2d81] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:02.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Link 0 [8086:2d90] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:02.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Physical 0 [8086:2d91] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:02.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Mirror Port Link 0 [8086:2d92] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:02.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Mirror Port Link 1 [8086:2d93] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:02.4 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Link 1 [8086:2d94] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:02.5 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series QPI Physical 1 [8086:2d95] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:03.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Registers [8086:2d98] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:03.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder [8086:2d99] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:03.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller RAS Registers [8086:2d9a] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:03.4 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers [8086:2d9c] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:04.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control [8086:2da0] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:04.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address [8086:2da1] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:04.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank [8086:2da2] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:04.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control [8086:2da3] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:05.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control [8086:2da8] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:05.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address [8086:2da9] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:05.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank [8086:2daa] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:05.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control [8086:2dab] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:06.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Control [8086:2db0] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:06.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Address [8086:2db1] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:06.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Rank [8086:2db2] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

3f:06.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon 5600 Series Integrated Memory Controller Channel 2 Thermal Control [8086:2db3] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:8086]

livecd ~ #

I see the network card module there.

06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5761 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1681] (rev 10) 

Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:026d] 

Kernel driver in use: tg3 

Kernel modules: tg3 

And it is there, build with the kernel as a module.  PCI ID I entered in the tool is 14e4:1681 but it does'nt really gives me anything. 

Please let me know if I missed something and how this can be fixed. When I boot from the livecd, enp6s0 gets an dhcp ip and I am able to ssh, but the moment I boot it without the CD, enp6s0 gets disaapeared and sit0 interface comes up.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

 *manu_leo wrote:*   

> And it is there, build with the kernel as a module. 

 

network drivers are one of the few modules not auto loaded.

Add tg3 to /etc/conf.d/modules or make tg3 built in.

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks Neddy for the info. Will try that and update the ticket accordingly.

Appreciate that,

----------

## manu_leo

Hi Neddy, I applied the steps mentioned by you as follows :-

Booted the system using livecd

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Here, I selected Network Driver as Broadcom and marked it as *. Then I selected Boradcom Tg3 driver and marked it with M.

Then, I did

make -j12 && make -j12 modules_install

Then I copied the bzImage to the appropriate file

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage  /boot/kernel-3.12.13-gentoo

Then configured the grub.

Is this the correct way to configure. I just want to be sure before I implement this.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

If you made a separate /boot partition, you need to mount it before cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.12.13-gentoo

----------

## manu_leo

Yes Neddy, the mounting part is all done. After the mounting and then chrooting, I will perform the steps mentioned . I hope that is the correct sequence of doing it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

manu_leo,

Thats it.

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks Neddy, Jaglover, and everyone for your time and advice. The issue is now fixed. I followed the exact steps mentioned and that fixed the issue. I now see enp6s0 and sit0 interface both and I am able to connect to it externally using ssh.

Thanku everyone , Cheers !!, You guys rock.

----------

